# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  cherche un échange des conversations sur skype (français-russe)

## Tatianita

Bonjour! Je cherche une personne francophone pour pratiquer mon français oral sur skype. On peut discuter des actualités, des livres, des  films, de tout. Si vous apprenez le russe, je vous viendrai en aide avec plaisir.  Contactez-moi à mon mél s'il vous plaît: tatianita2007 AT mail.ru. 
A bientôt, j'espère  :: !
Tatiana

----------


## Tatianita

Спасибо модераторам за перенос темы в раздел "Французский язык". Печальный опыт показывает, что там ее никто не читает. Я ведь предлагаю совершенно идентичный обмен языков, только пишу по-французски. Надо что, дублировать сообщение на английском или русском, чтобы тема осталась в разделе "penpals& language exchange"?

----------

